
Valve announces Artifact, a Dota 2 card game - abhinickz
https://www.polygon.com/2017/8/8/16116786/valve-artifact-dota-2-card-game
======
hatsunearu
The audience reaction and the logo popping up is comedy gold.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR4jPtrDCLo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR4jPtrDCLo)

Context: Valve hasn't released any new IP other than steamVR for 7 years, and
has multiple game franchises that have hordes of fans desperately asking for a
(third) sequel.

